# Auf der Suche nach 1x Gästepass



## darkspeard (19. Mai 2012)

Quick Edit: falls möglich, hätte ich Interesse an 2 Codes für mich und einen Mitspieler ! Vielen Dank !


____________________________________
Gegrüßt seid ihr, tapfere Krieger !

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Einladung (Sprich Gästepass), um ein paar Mosntern gehörig den Allerwertestens zu versohlen und natürlich um das Diablo III Feeling am eigenen Leib zu erfahren.

Wer mir einen Gästepass zukommen lassen könnte, dem wäre ich äußerst dankbar ! :-)



In diesem Sinne,
alles weiter per PM !

Grüße
Darkspeard


----------

